# Ouch!



## mickeyc (Mar 18, 2015)

http://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/4935594340.html


Mike


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 18, 2015)

sometimes these are sad because that's what it was sold to him as.


----------



## vincev (Mar 18, 2015)

Lol,


----------



## oskisan (Mar 18, 2015)

but according to him it is *"orijinal"*

that has to make it worth $1000 more...


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 18, 2015)

Must ride weird with the parade struts mounted solid on a spring fork.


----------



## bikiba (Mar 18, 2015)

i thought you meant ouch like the girl on the couch playing wii was hot or something...LOL


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2015)

let's see... saddle, fenders, paint wrong. maybe frt lamp. ???????


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 18, 2015)

Geeeeeezz!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 18, 2015)

The guard decal is wrong for a 59.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2015)

All the decals are wrong on that bike for a '59--not original and probably not a '59. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Mar 18, 2015)

Well at least the girl is cute. Lol.


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 19, 2015)

I think the inner tube caps are correct.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 19, 2015)

I am willing to bet that the inner tube caps are not correct.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 19, 2015)

partsguy said:


> Well at least the girl is cute. Lol.



Creeper. Lol


----------

